# mouldy bookcase



## PerranOak (21 Mar 2011)

I want to build a simple and small (1000mmx800mmX250mm-ish) bookcase.

It's the mouldings that I'm stuck on though. 

Does anyone have an idea for a simple moulding that I can make (not buy) for top and bottom? I have "normal" tools, a router and small table, etc.

Cheers.


----------



## brandy20 (21 Mar 2011)

If you want to stay on something simple and considering the dimensions, I'd go for a bullnose molding.

Luca


----------



## RogerM (22 Mar 2011)

How about Dentil Moulding under some half round edging. Easy to make on a router table with a simple home made jig.


----------



## PerranOak (22 Mar 2011)

Cheers.

I'm not sure I understand a bullnose moulding?

That dentil would look quite good I think.


----------



## Mcluma (22 Mar 2011)

nice jig


----------



## brandy20 (22 Mar 2011)

This is a bullnose

I'm actually building a cabinet a using this bit for the moulding.

Luca


----------



## PerranOak (24 Mar 2011)

OK thanks.


----------

